# Anybody watch last nights The Walking Dead episode



## TackyPie (Mar 17, 2014)

That was crazy really didnt think that was going to happen.  Dont want to post specific details because i dont want to spoil anything


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 17, 2014)

I kinda suspected this would happen.
Judging from what Lizzie has been doing with those walkers.


Spoiler



However I never suspected she'd kill Mika


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 17, 2014)

Spoiler: dont spoiler open inside



after she did that I knew what was going to happen next, how she went on about the baby was next, you could send her out on her own but it would probably be more humane just to put her down, before another group finds her and she does the same thing again


----------



## shango46 (Mar 17, 2014)

Spoiler



That was one of the most terrible things I think I have ever seen. I lost a bit of my humanity watching that episode.


----------



## hundshamer (Mar 17, 2014)

Would've never guessed.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 17, 2014)

shango46 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of the most terrible things I think I have ever seen. I lost a bit of my humanity watching that episode.


 


Spoiler



Well... psychopaths are worse then that.
And the sad thing about it, it's reality as well


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah I saw it, was a pretty great and dark episode.

Hate how The Walking Dead is all over the place quality-wise. One second it's good (Pilot, Clear, Live Bait, this episode), the next it's garbage. But with the ways things are going so far, the future of the show doesn't look so bad. At least the writers finally found out what character development meant.


----------



## Icealote (Mar 21, 2014)

Spoiler



I got confused as I thought Judith died as well. Clearly I wasn't paying attention


----------



## XDel (Mar 21, 2014)

The second half of season four seems to be turning out to be about as good as season 1 was. Last night's episode was one of the best yet!

"Just look at the flowers"


----------



## callmebob (Mar 21, 2014)

Only decent episode since the midseason break. Would say more, but I can´t figure out how to use the hide/show spoiler tool.


----------

